

Show HN: UI stickies for web, mobile paper prototypes - hippo33

Have previously done a lot of paper prototyping for new projects using Balsamiq and Mockingbird by printing out mocked up web experiences and sitting down with people in coffee shops for user tests.  Have always found the printing and cutting process to be tedious.<p>Would appreciate any thoughts/feedback/advice. Thanks!<p>http://hello.stickyjots.com
======
hippo33
Clicky link: <http://hello.stickyjots.com>

------
stuffihavemade
Is there something to try? It looks like you just want my email.

